# Zoee's unexpected litter



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

I woke up this morning to the squeals of rat babies! There are eight of them and Zoee has built a large nest around them. My other female rat, Heidi, is also in the cage, being that I had no idea she was pregnant. She seems to be doing just fine with the babies, and is rather skidish when I get near them. This is my first time having a rat litter and I have a couple questions.

1) How long should I wait to begin handling them?

2)Is it okay to leave Heidi in with them?

3) How long till I can clean the cage?


Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you! ^u^


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

1) I would wait about 24 hours before touching them, just so Zoee is settled.
2) It should be fine if she is left in with her. Watch to make sure Zoee doesnt start to get aggressive towards Heidi, if she does it might be a good idea to separate them.
3) I waited 24 hours before doing a quick spot cleaning on my girls cage after her litter.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can begin handling the babies immediately.

Remove the other rat from the cage IMMEDIATELY. These rarely end well and can end up with a cage full of dead rats. If possible, you could make a maternity cage from a bin or a tank.

Give it a few days before cleaning anything too thoroughly to allow the new family to settle in.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't have rat litter experience but I would say don't leave the other female in their with them. Separate someone as you could have a big problem on your hands.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you looking to give some away when they are ready?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Depending on the mom you can start to handle them now, but I would wait 24 hours before handling them.

2. Depends again. Other females can make amazing nannies, and others will kill the entire litter. From what your describing of her behavior it sounds like it will be ok. Keep an eye on her though.

3. I would wait 24 to 48 hours at least, longer would probably be better. Make sure when you clean to either only spot clean, or if your doing a full clean it is best to not destroy their nest.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

I am begining to set up a maternity cage for her, when should I move them though?And yes I am looking to give some away, when they are ready.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, those first to posts were giving drastically different advice. But right now I would't start handling, just peak and see if you can spot milk bands.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

They do have milk bands and seem to be just fine. They are very vocal though.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Silly question. What are milk bands?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

A yellowish/white patch on their belly that is their belly full of milk. You can see it for several days while their skin is translucent.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I see. Thanks.


----------

